

Learn web development - from novice to employable - nicoschuele
http://howtocode.io

======
avyfain
I just subscribed, but I think that if your video was 2 minutes shorter you
would get many more people to sign up!

------
santu11
Please check, the email subscription is failing.

I tried to subscribe but it redirected me to a failure page.

~~~
nicoschuele
Strange. I see people subscribing fine (a little over 500 so far). Try once
more and if it doesn't work, e-mail me at nico@howtocode.io and I'll add you
manually.

